# what eats Java Moss?



## pigeontology

Is there anything that eats Java Moss? The moss is out of control and I want to buy anything that can contain the moss.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I know of 2 options you can elect.

1. Goldfish from all I have read will eat it all up over time.

2. Sell portions of it locally in the Buy/Sell/Trade area as many people need J.moss for breeding.

3. Offer some of it in the ROAK (Random Acts of Kindness) thread for free to help others.


----------



## solarz

1. Pick the Java Moss out of your tank.
2. Put up an ad on GTAA.
3. ?????
4. Profit!!!


----------



## Will

If you don't trim the moss, the bottom layers often decline in health- so it's a good practice! One that you can make small profits off!

I find many SAE eat mosses, even prefering it over algae. Mine nibble a few bites off the newest moss growth everytime they swim by the driftwood it grows on. They would NOT likely be efficient at what you are intending though...


----------



## Jaysan

I have a tank with koi's
They love eating plants xD
They eat up moss like its nothing, haha


----------



## BillD

Cherry shrimps will eat it.


----------



## RevoBuda

Marbled Crayfish will eat it... actually devour it quickly.


----------



## randy

Cherry is a good option as they are hardy enough to withstand most water condition. And when you get too many of them, you can try to sell them for a profit, together with the moss. Be aware though, if you haven't kept shrimp.... it's too addictive.


----------



## The Destroyer

I'd grab a bunch from you to help your trouble. My fish love swimming through the moss. I have free snails as a trade if you're interested. Otherwise name your price.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

I'd love some java moss, and some advice about what you do to make yours grow. I've never had good luck with it.

W


----------



## Zombie Fish

My Java moss seems to be growing algae on it, I got some ghost shrimp but apperently they don't eat algae. Will cherry shrimp eat Algae off glass as well. Sorry if I veered of topic.


----------



## randy

If you still have too much java moss, I am willing to buy some from you if you're not too far away from Markham.


----------

